# fake or real focals?



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Used Focal Polyglass 165 V Separates - $100 (willow glen / cambrian)


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

60ndown said:


> Used Focal Polyglass 165 V Separates - $100 (willow glen / cambrian)


After looking at them closely they look to be authentic. Those were a great set with good midbass.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

cool thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not sure if anyone would want to fake an older set of mid line focals  buying used speakers or subs is always scary though, i try to avoid it like the plague...amps, dsps, headunits, sure, but not drivers


----------

